# Feral Iipa



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/4/05)

Feral in the Swan Valley have on offer an "Imperial IPA", Pertherts may have seen a write up in last Fridays West. 
How Could I resist a beer claiming 90 IBU and 9%abv
The blurb tells us that it is made from 5 malts and is dominated by American hops including Warrior.

The first sip does catch you on the back foot a little and my first impression was reminiscent of Gold Label barley wine, The bitterness should nt scare anyone on this forum but i think it may not be too popular with the coach parties that plague Feral at the weekends. The high alcohol content works well with the high level of bitterness which is has a typically American sensation, but its a bit hard to pick out the malts.
Worth the trip to Feral, a Hopheads delight.


Just as a footnote I wonder why the beer was nt called an Imperial APA or probably more correctly a Barley Wine, something for the style Nazis to ponder.


----------



## barfridge (18/4/05)

crikey moses!

Anyone doing anything this weekend...he asks hopefully?


----------

